# Rocky Mountain 2014



## na!To (3. August 2013)

... wird "demnächst" gefüllt ...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. August 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (5. August 2013)

ich hoffe es auch!


----------



## subdiver (5. August 2013)

Es werden halt die 26er gegen 27,5er ausgetauscht,
wie bei den anderen Herstellern auch


----------



## peterbe (5. August 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Es werden halt die 26er gegen 27,5er ausgetauscht,
> wie bei den anderen Herstellern auch



Wolltest du nicht auf den Zug aufspringen und deine alte Element Möhre mit 27,5 aufpimpen?

Zu den Neuigkeiten: auf der RM-Seite stehen schon die Neuigkeiten: keine 27,5er, sondern krachige 29er Instincts in Carbon!


----------



## numinisflo (5. August 2013)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt was kommt. Wie jedes der letzten Jahre warte ich auf einen Kracher, der mich persönlich davon überzeugt, wieder ein Rocky fahren zu wollen.
Heute ist der erste Tag seit über 8 Jahren ohne Rocky in der Garage...


----------



## na!To (5. August 2013)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wolltest du nicht auf den Zug aufspringen und deine alte Element Möhre mit 27,5 aufpimpen?
> 
> Zu den Neuigkeiten: auf der RM-Seite stehen schon die Neuigkeiten: _keine 27,5er_, sondern krachige 29er Instincts in Carbon!



Das ist ja noch nicht alles ...


----------



## ]:-> (7. August 2013)

Mensch diese Altitude Rally Edition wäre schon was, kann mir gut vorstellen dass der neue Fox Dämpfer sehr gut zum Rad passt (da haben ja auch einge US kritiken drauf angespielt), aber was soll man beim Alpen-Touren mit nem Einfach 34er Kettenblatt. Da ist ja schon wieder Umbauen fällig.


----------



## PhiTh (7. August 2013)

Dann auch nochmal hier  Das 2014er Altitude 750MSL. Bessere Bilder mit einer richtigen Digi-Cam folgen bei Bedarf... Hatte leider nur das Handy zur Hand als ich am Samstag von meiner ersten Tour nach Hause gekommen bin


----------



## Igetyou (7. August 2013)

Wird es das Slayer in 650B geben?


----------



## Dorsdn (7. August 2013)

@PhiTh - mehr Fotos von dem Altitude und ev. noch Preise wären super.
Weisst Du ab wann verfügbar?

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (7. August 2013)

Die ersten sind bereits verfügbar


----------



## subdiver (8. August 2013)

Wird es das Element MSL weiterhin mit 26er LR geben ?


----------



## PhiTh (8. August 2013)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> @PhiTh - mehr Fotos von dem Altitude und ev. noch Preise wären super.
> Weisst Du ab wann verfügbar?
> 
> Vielen Dank im voraus.


 

Bilder folgen, sobald ich an ne Digi-Cam rankomme (spätestens am WE). Das Bike ist bereits verfügbar. Ich bin selber "nur" Kunde und habe es auf gut Glück und viel Hoffen nach Beschreibung meines Bikehändlers bestellt. Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich superglücklich 
Preislich liegt es, gehe ich davon aus, laut Liste wie letztes Jahr bei 4499. Jetzt liegt es an dir wie viel du bei deinem Händler raushandeln kannst  Sollte ich mich irren, bitte korrigieren!


----------



## ]:-> (15. August 2013)

Was gibts denn alles so neues und was bleibt alt *gespannt*?
Seit der Produktpräsentation sind doch die ersten Kataloge schon raus...


----------



## na!To (15. August 2013)

Nur sind wir zu Stillschweigen verdonnert worden


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. August 2013)

Das Slayer fliegt wohl komplett raus und wird durch das 150cm 650b Alti ersetzt! Auf das neue Flatline bin ich gespannt. Wie es aussieht wird es dickeres Slayer. Schon mal sehr gut.

Mir geht es ähnlich wie numinisflo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (15. August 2013)

Hmm, naja die Eurobike ist ja nichtmehr lange.

Ich würde mir ja ein verspieltes 120mm 29er Trailbike mit sehr kurzen Kettenstreben wünschen oder die Fortführung des Element MSL als 26/650B, am besten mit ISCG Aufnahme und eine robuste, hochwertige 160mm Alu-Enduro-Plattform mit flachem Lenkwinkel in 26 oder 650B.

Alti und Instinct liegen ja irgendwie genau dazwischen, wobei mir die genauen Unterschiede und Einsatzbereiche immernoch schleierhaft sind.


----------



## na!To (15. August 2013)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Das Slayer fliegt wohl komplett raus und wird durch das 150cm 650b Alti ersetzt! Auf das neue Flatline bin ich gespannt. Wie es aussieht wird es dickeres Slayer. Schon mal sehr gut.
> 
> Mir geht es ähnlich wie numinisflo.


Das Slayer gibt es weiterhin.


			
				]:->;10860780 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mir ja ein verspieltes 120mm 29er Trailbike mit sehr kurzen Kettenstreben wünschen oder die Fortführung des Element MSL als 26/650B, am besten mit ISCG Aufnahme und eine robuste, hochwertige 160mm Alu-Enduro-Plattform mit flachem Lenkwinkel in 26 oder 650B.
> 
> Alti und Instinct liegen ja irgendwie genau dazwischen, wobei mir die genauen Unterschiede und Einsatzbereiche immernoch schleierhaft sind.


Da könnte eventuell was für dich dabei sein ...

Der Unterschied Altitude und Instinct lässt sich bei einer Probefahrt ganz gut herausfinden. Das Instinct läuft besser auf flowigen Trails welche sich am Hang entlang schlängeln, beim Altitude darf es auch mal härter zugehen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. August 2013)

Aha, na dann wurde mir Mist erzählt! 
Man sollte halt nicht alles glauben was man hört.

Ok ich bin auch mal wieder gespannt.


----------



## solberg (15. August 2013)

Gibts schon Details zum Flatline? Stehe gerade vor der Kaufentscheidung...


----------



## mr.luke (16. August 2013)

Also mir wurde vom Rocky Dealer erzählt, das Slayer kommt 2014 nochmal auf 26 Zoll Stelzen, da RM nicht mit dem 27,5 Zoll Slayer fertig geworden ist. Um nicht ganz dem Trend hinterher zu hängen, wurde eben das Altitude auf die Rally Edition gepimpt um die Lücke zu schließen...


----------



## blaubaer (16. August 2013)

Flatline Prototyp >> siehe News 

plus Bild von Pinkbike


----------



## Hunter-dirt (20. August 2013)

naja!


----------



## na!To (20. August 2013)

Ist eh nur n Prototyp 
Kommt erst für 2015

Hier gibts übrigens ein paar Fotos vom 2014er Programm:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.536818193032641.1073741826.171243456256785&type=1


----------



## subdiver (20. August 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Wird es das Element MSL weiterhin mit 26er LR geben ?



Das Element wird es in 2014 NUR noch als 29er geben.


----------



## ]:-> (21. August 2013)

Viele Rahmen haben ja jetzt ein mattes finish. Fehlt da dann die Klarlackschicht einfach?  Wie robust ist das ganze denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (21. August 2013)

Wo seht ihr das alles? :/ kann net mal einer den Katalog hochladen???


----------



## solberg (28. August 2013)

Die 2014 Modell sind nun auf der Website eingepflegt...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (28. August 2013)

Hmmm als einziges Flatlinemodell nur noch die Parkversion? Was is den da Sache?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. August 2013)

kommt wohl 2015?


----------



## Tyler1977 (28. August 2013)

Ist der Preis vom Thunderbird 770 schon bekannt?


----------



## na!To (28. August 2013)

So das muss für heute reichen, war ein langer Tag.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/62424


----------



## Elefantenvogel (29. August 2013)

hmm... also irgendwie fand ich die lackierungen bei rocky früher schöner  gerade das slayer 70 ist mal echt fies und erinnert mich schwer an diese m.E. furchtbar designten cube räder..


----------



## Soulbrother (29. August 2013)

Da kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen ... leider


----------



## Elefantenvogel (29. August 2013)

Das Slayer SS allerdings fällt zum Glück aus dem Farbtopfgemetztel hinaus und steht für 2014 auf der Wunschliste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (29. August 2013)

Ist euch schon aufgefallen das *ALLES* in der Branche bunter geworden ist?


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. August 2013)

na!To schrieb:


> Ist euch schon aufgefallen das *ALLES* in der Branche bunter geworden ist?



ja, mein Oberschekel auch.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (29. August 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> hmm... also irgendwie fand ich die lackierungen bei rocky früher schöner  gerade das slayer 70 ist mal echt fies und erinnert mich schwer an diese m.E. furchtbar designten cube räder..



genau meine Gedanken beim Durchsehen der Bilder


----------



## Elefantenvogel (29. August 2013)

na!To schrieb:


> Ist euch schon aufgefallen das *ALLES* in der Branche bunter geworden ist?



Ich habe absolut nichts gegen bunt. Z.B. die Lackierungen, die Gulevich aktuell an seinen Bikes hat bzw. generell in den letzten Jahren hatte, finde ich ziemlich geil. Aber da lässt sich trotzdem ein ganz gewaltiger Unterschied vom Design her beobachten.... Selbst die Flatline Lackierung von Tippie macht um einiges mehr her als das hier...


----------



## na!To (29. August 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Ich habe absolut nichts gegen bunt. Z.B. die Lackierungen, die Gulevich aktuell an seinen Bikes hat bzw. generell in den letzten Jahren hatte, finde ich ziemlich geil. Aber da lässt sich trotzdem ein ganz gewaltiger Unterschied vom Design her beobachten.... Selbst die Flatline Lackierung von Tippie macht um einiges mehr her als das hier...


Das Problem dabei ist: Das sind Custom Paintjobs mit denen Rockie nichts zu tun hat.
Die Jungs wollen/müssen Geldverdienen, also haben die Bikes Lackierungen, die beim Groß des Publikums/potenziellen Käufer gut ankommt.

Ich fände ein Vertex RSL mit Ahornblatt Lackierung auch absolut genial, aber sowas kauft halt leider keiner mehr.


----------



## Catsoft (29. August 2013)

na!To schrieb:


> Ich fände ein Vertex RSL mit Ahornblatt Lackierung auch absolut genial, aber sowas kauft halt leider keiner mehr.



Dafür gab es auch früher Kunden und ich hätte auch eins, wenn es das gegeben hätte. Da wäre auch der Preis (fast) egal gewesen. Nu hab ich ein Cotic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (29. August 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/62497


----------



## mystical_meo (31. August 2013)

Als ich die Bilder sah, konnte ich nur noch abtanzen  ... zum Glück hab ich noch das '13 Slayer 70 bekommen 

Beim Flatline gefiel mir das '13er World Cup oder Blackout Frame auch besser.

Gruß
Franco


----------



## alexschmalex (1. September 2013)

bein Slayer hat sich ja technisch gar nichts getan.
26" find ich ja gut aber wenigstens eine Stealth Sattelstütze hätten sie einbauen können.
Da bin ich mit meinem 2013er bestens bedient, schaut auch besser aus!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (1. September 2013)

na!To schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei ist: Das sind Custom Paintjobs mit denen Rockie nichts zu tun hat.
> Die Jungs wollen/müssen Geldverdienen, also haben die Bikes Lackierungen, die beim Groß des Publikums/potenziellen Käufer gut ankommt.
> 
> Ich fände ein Vertex RSL mit Ahornblatt Lackierung auch absolut genial, aber sowas kauft halt leider keiner mehr.



Ich glaube, da liegst du falsch. z.B. ein Slayer in der Ahornblatt Lackierung würden genug Leute kaufen.


----------



## ASQ (1. September 2013)

Rocky Mountain Slayer 70 




Rocky Mountain Slayer Slopestyle


----------



## ]:-> (1. September 2013)

Also ich hab nix gegen Farbe, find's beim Slayer 70 allerdings auch etwas sehr heftig. Aber mit entlabelter Gabel und Felgen stell ich mir das nicht so übel vor. Insgesammt sind es aber eher die Frame-Sets, besonders die von Element und Vertex gefallen mir sehr, gerade das Element finde ich schön designt im Steuerrohrbereich. Aus dem schwarzen Alti lässt sich sicher auch was tolles, individuelles machen...

Thunderbolt ist wohl mehr oder weniger exakt das ehemalige Element MSL in 27,5B und Alu.

Schade dass die 950er Versionen immer gleich mit den "billigeren" Performance Elementen kommen. So wird irgendwie das umrüsten sinnlos/sehr teuer, aber wenn man Alu haben möchte...doof Überhaupt, bei den Sachen mit denen man es schon so richtig rumpeln lassen kann würde ich mir ein hochwertig ausgestattetes und designtes Alu-Bike wünschen.


----------



## Catsoft (5. September 2013)

Und die Solos gibt es leider nicht in D


----------



## ]:-> (5. September 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Und die Solos gibt es leider nicht in D



Welche RH bräuchtest du denn? Kenne evtl jemanden der eines verkauft, weiß aber nicht ob das noch aktuell ist.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. September 2013)

Hat schon irgendjemand eine Ahnung von den Preisen?


----------



## Nofaith (6. September 2013)

Preise für 2014er Modelle findest Du hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (7. September 2013)

Danke!!!


----------



## Catsoft (7. September 2013)

]:->;10920232 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche RH bräuchtest du denn? Kenne evtl jemanden der eines verkauft, weiß aber nicht ob das noch aktuell ist.



Verkauft jemand einen 2014er Crosser  Und einen Alten hab ich schon....


----------



## ]:-> (7. September 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Verkauft jemand einen 2014er Crosser  Und einen Alten hab ich schon....



sorry, da kann ich nicht helfen. Unter Solo habe ich das hier verstanden:
http://www.bikes.com/en/bikes/solo/2013


----------



## Learoy (9. September 2013)

na!To schrieb:


> Ist euch schon aufgefallen das *ALLES* in der Branche bunter geworden ist?



Vielleicht war man früher ja gerade deswegen bei RM, weil man auf den Mainstream der Branche nicht so stand, sondern das Exklusive zu schätzen wusste. 

RM hat ja auch die bunten Eloxjahre in den 90igern halbwegs trottelfrei überstanden und gegen die größtenteils hochnotpeinlichen Lackierungen von Klein und Co. mit einem edlen Ahornmuster souverän zu kontern gewusst.

Heute - im Zeitalter der Plastikräder - fragt man sich: Ist unser Fels in der Brandung schon völlig untergegangen?


----------



## bestmove (9. September 2013)




----------



## Elefantenvogel (9. September 2013)

Learoy schrieb:


> Vielleicht war man früher ja gerade deswegen bei RM, weil man auf den Mainstream der Branche nicht so stand, sondern das Exklusive zu schätzen wusste.
> 
> RM hat ja auch die bunten Eloxjahre in den 90igern halbwegs trottelfrei überstanden und gegen die größtenteils hochnotpeinlichen Lackierungen von Klein und Co. mit einem edlen Ahornmuster souverän zu kontern gewusst.
> 
> Heute - im Zeitalter der Plastikräder - fragt man sich: Ist unser Fels in der Brandung schon völlig untergegangen?



Abgesehen davon: Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen bunten Lackierungen und bunten Lackierungen. Knolly z.B. lackiert ihre Bikes auch in knalligen Farben, aber lassen es, das ganze übertrieben auf nahezu alle Anbauteile des Bikes zu übertragen. Auch bei den Decals sieht man auch: weniger ist mehr...


----------



## 5kalpe1 (14. September 2013)

ist eurer meinung nach das INSTINCT BC EDITION noch für "normales" gelände zu gebrauchen? oder ist das tuning zu stark ausgefallen?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (15. September 2013)

Definiere "normales" Gelände. Waldautobahnen? Trails ohne größere Wurzelteppiche? Trails mit Wurzelteppichen und Sprüngen?


----------



## 5kalpe1 (15. September 2013)

Ich wohn' in Hamburg.  Da gib's von allem nur ein kleines bischen. Na ja, Sprünge sind eher Hopser! Was ich mit der Frage meinte: "braucht" dises Rad die Alpen oder macht es grundsätzlich Spaß? Jetzt fahre ich ein100 mm XC, das ist mir öfter mal zu wenig. Mir gefallen die Instinct, aber ist das Special Edition nicht oversized? 5.3  ist immerhin schon eine Ansage! Eine Anschaffung sollte dann passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (15. September 2013)

Ich fahre das Instinct in den Harburger Bergen und finde es schon manchmal sehr massiv: bei den meisten Strecken bügelt das Rad schon alles weg; macht trotzdem mächtig Spaß: das BC hat noch die massivere Gabel und wird vor allem bei größeren Absätzen stabiler liegen. Ich habe es mir bestellt, aber eher für unsere Ausflüge in den Deister und in die Alpen. Die 600g Gewichtsersparnis zum Alurahmen nehm ich billigend in Kauf. Ansonsten schau dir mal das Element BC an; das finde ich in den Harburger Bergen passender, weil ein wenig handlicher.


----------



## 5kalpe1 (15. September 2013)

Danke pererbe! Das ELEMENT BC ist meinem Cannondale Scalpel recht ähnlich. Etwas zu ähnlich um die  zu rechtfertigen. Das Instinct BC Edition erscheint in den HaBe dann wie ein Monster Truck. Hat auch seinen Reiz,  wenn's mal in die Alpen oder zum Gardasee geht! Ein 29'' soll es aber bleiben! Habe "Epic Bikes" als super RM Händler kennengelernt. Eine Probefahrt von denen in den HaBe sollte bei einer Entscheidung helfen.


----------



## 5kalpe1 (15. September 2013)

natürlich: PETERBE


----------



## 5kalpe1 (22. September 2013)

Danke Leute! Am Wochenende habe ich


----------



## 5kalpe1 (22. September 2013)

... zugeschlagen!  Trigger 29 von Cannondale! 130mm am 29-er fühlt sich sich an wie ein high speed Monster Truck


----------



## Kooni81 (26. September 2013)

Die 2014er Altitudes:







mehr Bilder gibts bei needful-bikes unter:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.572278712838267.1073741855.144326098966866&type=1

Greetz 

Kooni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (26. September 2013)

Zwar von einem anderen Hersteller, aber vlt doch ganz lesenswert- vor allem der Part über Carbon Bikes..... http://www.pinkbike.com/news/From-The-Top-Max-Commencal-interview-2013.html


----------



## gobo (13. Oktober 2013)

hmmm die altis sehen doch gabz schnack aus.


----------



## Kooni81 (22. Januar 2014)

Rocky Mountain Thunderbolt 750 ist da:











Nicht meins, Bilder sind von: https://www.facebook.com/pages/needful-bikes/144326098966866


----------



## doctorska (22. Januar 2014)

So sieht das Element 950 2014 aus,  Sattel ist ein Specialized Henge  in Cyan und passt super zum Bike


----------



## NobbyRalph (18. April 2014)

Servus!
Hole den Thread mal aus der Versenkung...
Würde gerne mein 2013er Slayer an der Front von 26" auf 27,5" aufmöbeln. Denke da als Ersatz für die 170er Lyrik (26") an die aktuelle 160er Pike (27,5") - Sehen da die Profis unter Euch irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten?
Bitte keine Standard-Ausführungen über 26 vs 27,5 Zoll und blabla, mir gehts hier wirklich nur um die generelle Umrüst-Option des Slayer.
Thanksalot und Danksche vielmals!
MFG


----------



## mohrstefan (19. April 2014)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/994779_541775625883209_514867112_n.jpg


----------



## NobbyRalph (19. April 2014)

was sagt mir dieses kunterbunte Foto?
Ach so klar, jetzt habs ichs gesehen, man fährt das Slayer neuerdings mit Nobby Nic...


----------



## mohrstefan (19. April 2014)

Hi , da sonst mit 650b kein anderer montierrbar ist !


----------



## NobbyRalph (19. April 2014)

Heisst also, dass man ein 650B Rad in ne 26" Gabel gequetscht hat. OK, das betrachte ich als relativ unsinnig. Mir gehts ja um eine kompletten Wechsel zu 650B an der Front mit Gabel und Laufrad.


----------



## mohrstefan (19. April 2014)

nun ja,da besteht die gefahr der berührung am Unterrohr .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (19. April 2014)

Das Risiko der Berührung finde ich weniger dramatisch, als die Beschneidung eines sehr potenten Enduros durch einen völlig unpassenden Reifen.


----------



## Giuliano.B (20. April 2014)

Das bunte Slayer ist das vom Kumpel. Vorne und hinten sind 650B drin. Nicht nur vorne. Als er das mal so umgebaut hat gab´s auch noch nicht wirklich Auswahl an Reifen. Normal (auch jetzt wieder mit 26") fährt er genauso wie ich Minion und High Roller Falt. An der Gabel passte es wunderbar. Die Querstrebe am Hinterbau musste ein wenig ausgefräst werden, hält bis heute aber auch Bikepark etc. aus.


----------



## NobbyRalph (20. April 2014)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Die Querstrebe am Hinterbau musste ein wenig ausgefräst werden, hält bis heute aber auch Bikepark etc. aus.



Halte ich für ziemlich unsinnig. Warum kauft man sich nicht ein 27,5" Bike, wenn man auf Biegen und Brechen (bzw. Fräsen) auch hinten 27,5" Räder fahren will?


----------



## Deleted 28330 (20. April 2014)

na um in die game changer-maßigen vorteile von 27,5" schon heute zu erleben. gut, da ist etwas metall im weg. ist aber nichts, das mit einer flex nicht hinbekommt.


----------



## NobbyRalph (20. April 2014)

Stimmt, da gibts bestimmt ein Online-Tutorial auf der Rocky Homepage: How to increase the flexibility of my Slayer with the FLEX...


----------



## Giuliano.B (20. April 2014)

Das ist schon zwei Jahre her. Da gab´s von Rocky noch nix mit 650B. Da wurde mal getestet


----------

